# Wie mache ich Effekt Hintergründe oder andere cool Hintergründe?



## SSJ-Gogeta (24. Februar 2002)

hi ich bin neu hier
ich habe photosop pro 7.0, ich kenne mich ein bisschen damit aus. ich versuche mir gerade ein banner für meiner page zu machen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich geile hintergründe machen kann z.b einen lichteffekt oder ein bild das man ganz bisschen sehen kann. wer kann mir dabei helfen? bitte sagt es mit schnell


----------



## shiver (24. Februar 2002)

vorschlag: handbuch.


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Februar 2002)

*lol*


----------



## subzero (24. Februar 2002)

lol...also...die antwrot posts sindj aschon goil..aber die frage erst..lol


----------



## cocoon (24. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *vorschlag: handbuch. *



eeehm, beim neuen Photoshop 7 hatte Adobe laut nicht bestätigten Angaben Probleme beim Verpacken des Produktes, weshalb der Grossteil der Pakete ohne Handbuch ausgeliefert wurde. Deshalb einfach mal bei Adobe anrufen und Namen und Adresse nennen. Die schicken dann Handbuch und einen Geschenkkorb als Entschuldigung.


----------



## SSJ-Gogeta (25. Februar 2002)

ich habe photoshop gar nicht geakauft sondern von einem andere freund bekommen deswegen habe ich kein hadbuch oder geht das auch mit den tipps wenn man photosop öffnet?


----------



## Christoph (25. Februar 2002)

dann is das ein kleines Problem*gg*


----------



## NocTurN (25. Februar 2002)

Kennt heutzutage eigentlich keiner mehr diese nette kleine Taste in der linken oberen ecke der tastatur genannt F1? Soll ab und zu mal ganz nuetzlich sein sie zu betätigen


----------



## Yasemin (25. Februar 2002)

Jetzt blick ich es echt nimmer, nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber in einer post lese ich, dass Photoshop 7.0 erst demnächst erscheint und dann hat das schon jemand hier?????


----------



## shiver (25. Februar 2002)

nein... das hat hier sicherlich noch niemand.

da SSJ-Gogeta nicht im besitz eines handbuches ist, nehme ich an dass es sich um warez handelt, auf so fragen gehe ich generell nicht ein.

cocoon meinte nur, das photoshop 7 ohne handbücher ausgeliefert wurde, das hat mit der sache hier gar nix zu tun.


----------



## c0p (25. Februar 2002)

lol junge nich schlecht is genau wie wenn ich hier jemanden bitten würde mir ps zu erklären )))

F1 isn guter tipp von miir


----------



## cocoon (25. Februar 2002)

*@shiver*



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *(...) das hat mit der sache hier gar nix zu tun. *



War meine Anspielung auf den offensichtlichen Gebrauch von Warez jetzt nicht ersichtlich, oder sollte das Post 'ne Rüge wegen dem Off-Topic sein? Versteh ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## TheVirus (25. Februar 2002)

Hey Leute, der F1 trick is von mir... Seit eh und jeh in meiner Signatur. Also nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken!  

@SSJ-Gogeta: bist du dir sicher dass es sich bei deinem Programm um Photoshop handelt. Weder das Pro noch die versions nummer passen zu photoshop. Ich würde mal stark auf Paintshop Pro 7 tippen, und dann bist du hier im Falschen Forum.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## cocoon (25. Februar 2002)

^^ eeh, ich glaube, dann habe ich auch Shivers Post verstanden. Hatte mich ja auch gewundert wegen dem "pro 7.0", aber hätte ja sein können, das Adobe die neue Version wirklich nochmal nach Pro und Standard unterscheidet. Mir jedenfalls egal, 5.5 reicht mir. (ausser ssj verrät mir sein kreditfreudiges Geldinstitut, dann wird's vielleicht was mit der 7er... )


----------



## Christoph (25. Februar 2002)

VERscHENKE PHOTOSHOP 7.0 LIZENZEN!!!!! 

mail bitte anmich 

*ggg*


----------



## SSJ-Gogeta (26. Februar 2002)

ups ich meinte ja photosop 7.0 sorry ich habe es mit paintsop pro 7.0 verwechselt ich habe beide programme aber photosop ist leichter und besser


----------



## Psyclic (26. Februar 2002)

es gibt kein photoshop 7.0, die aktuelle version is 6.01
falls nich irgendwo im netz schon unveröffentlichte betas von 7.0 rumfliegen


----------



## SSJ-Gogeta (26. Februar 2002)

nene sitmmt ich meiner ja 6.0 ich verwechsele sie immer


----------



## paraphan (26. Februar 2002)

wie wärs wenn du dich mal mit ein paar tutorials beschäftigst,
wie sie zB auf dieser seite zu finden sind¿


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

stimmt nicht! die aktuelle PS version ist 7.0!!! obs die in D oder AUT schon zu kaufen gibt weiß ich nicht?!?!?


----------



## TheVirus (26. Februar 2002)

PS 7 erscheint im April in US.

2 Monate später auch in Europa. In US wird es 600$ (150$ Upgrade) kosten und hier zulande 1000€ (250€ Upgrade).

Solange es nicht auf dem Markt (es also zukaufen ist) ist, ist Photoshop 6 die aktuelle version!

Soviel zur Definition "Aktuelle Version".

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

hab mich erkundigt! für bestimmte Großkunden ist die 7.0 schon erhältlich!!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *hab mich erkundigt! für bestimmte Großkunden ist die 7.0 schon erhältlich!!!! *



nein, höchstens eine beta, aber das auch nicht!


----------



## soraxdesign (26. Februar 2002)

photoshop 7 download   

wirds bringen  ...spinner

ps: @shiver: is kein warez nurn bissal ironie


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

unsere Firma ist ein Großkunde von Adobe!!! die werden´s wohl wissen!!!


----------



## SSJ-Gogeta (26. Februar 2002)

könnt ihr mir jetzt helfen oder nicht?


----------



## Nino (26. Februar 2002)

http://www.tutorialsuche.de
da findest du alles  

MFG
Nino


----------



## Homie25 (26. Februar 2002)

Ich möchte hier mal an dieser Stelle einfach mal ein bischen Kritik anmelden, denn in letzter zeit stört mich dieses Ständige Fertigmachen von Leuten wenn sie eine frage in dieses Forum Posten.
Ist das der Sinn eines forums???????????  Ich glaube nicht :[ also ich würde euch echt bitten einfach ein Bischen Hilfsbereiter zu sein. Das kann doch kein Problem sein ihm einfach eine Adresse zu posten als sich mit ellen lage texten über ihn auszulassen.

Ach habe ich vergessen hier kannst du paar coole Links finden, saug dir die Favorite Datei. Dort findest du gute Tutorial die dir bestimmt helfen werden. Wenn du Fragen hast einfach hier reinposten, ich hoffe die Zustände ändern sich hier.


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

*beitrag*

Viel zu können brauchst du dafür nicht! Wenn du gute Ideen hast und ein Gespür dafür was gut aussehen könnte (lernst mit der Zeit), kriegst du das auch mit simplen Grafikprogramme hin!

Zum Beispiel.: Wenn man einen Hintergrund will, der etwas transparent erscheint (du hast geschrieben: den man nur ein bisschen sieht, also nehme ich an, du meinst es in dieser Art), dann brauchst du nur die Farbstärke und den Kontrast heruntersetzen, vl. die Helligkeit ein wenig rauf und dann sieht das gut aus!


----------



## paraphan (12. November 2002)

@rawuza: wieso pusht du diesen steinalten und uninteressanten thread wieder hoch?


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

*wollte doch nur helfen*

wollte doch nur helfen. Er hat doch keine Hilfe bekommen, oder? Oder für was hälst du das ganze Gequassel über Lizenzen vom PSP70 usw. 

Auch wenns schon älter ist, wird er wahrscheinlich eine Benachrichtigung per e-mail bekommen.


----------



## paraphan (12. November 2002)

naja, wie du meinst. ich denke, wenn er sein problem nicht gelöst hätte, hätte er schon längst wieder nachgefragt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. November 2002)

So und ich mache hier jetzt zu:

Grund 1:



> aber ich weiß nicht wie ich geile hintergründe machen kann z.b einen lichteffekt oder ein bild das man ganz bisschen sehen kann



*Nicht in der Lage eine halbwegs vernünftige Frage zu stelllen!*

Grund 2:



> ich habe photoshop gar nicht geakauft sondern von einem anderen freund bekommen



* -no comment- *

Grund 3:

*Der Thread ist "alt" und "abgekaut"....*


Beschwerden außschließlich per PM!

Cu on Board 

Cutti


----------

